# Our Florida in December



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Our Florida in December
Finally, it's Friday again. For the Florida Fisherman that means it's mangrove snapper time. The mangrove (mango) snapper is one of the best eating, most abundant, fish Florida has to offer. They can be found from very shallow bays to way off shore. We will be fishing 100 miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. 

The full moon is December 6, at 7:27 A.M. 

Mango snapper tend to go a little 'crazy' this time of the month. They get hungry; really hungry. 
As we board Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll it's easy to see why we think so much of this tropical wonderland; 'Our Florida in December.'

Mangrove snapper are notorious bait thieves. They like nothing better than to eat and run. Even experts like Mr. John Martin and Mr. Dan Jackman are all ears when first mate Will speaks:

What a way to begin our great adventure:

We are hungry. When Chef Tammy cooks, everyone smiles:

It gets dark so early. Ever wonder what we do on the long way out to the Florida snapper banks?

Now hold on! We did not travel 100 miles off Madeira Beach to feed the barracudas:

Now that's more like it. Dan, your nice king sure put a smile on Will's face:

The snapper are hungry. Mr. Tony Baker:


Dan can catch more than king fish:

There is absolutely no stop to Mr. Tony Baker. This man knows his mango fishing:

Mr Larry Miller, fishing out of spot # 1, that looks bigger than a mango:

It is. It's an 'endangered' gag grouper:

Mr. Isiah Robeson, Orlando, Florida, that's no mango.

Looks like NOAA neglected to tell the gag & red grouper that they are in such bad shape:

Mr. Dan Jackman:

Mr Richard Sipple:

Mr. Robeson is also an expert mangrove snapper fisherman. Sir, we are proud to have you on our team:

One of many highly 'endangered' American red snapper:

The mangrove snapper are still hungry. We are also catching deep water vermilion snapper. This is going to be a good catch:



Lunch time means Tammy time. For lunch our Chef has gone Mexican. Mr. Eugene Emory, Atlanta, Georgia, is way to busy to talk. This is serious eating:

Mr. John Martin. John, it's a good thing you listen to Will. John is tearing them apart. He has close to his limit of 20 mangrove snapper, and has already released three huge gag grouper:

Ever see outriggers on a head boat? Mr. Eddie Sumrall has:


Mr. Sumrall is an expert's expert. He is always fighting a fish of some kind:


It's been a long hard fought day. We are fish happy and very hungry. Chef Tammy's seasoned to perfection Chicken Alfredo is pure heaven on earth:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Let's 'top-off' an already outstanding catch. Mr. Richard Sipple:


Mr. Thomas E. Danna, fishing out of spot # 57:

Even with heaver tackle the 'endangered' gag & red grouper have been tearing us apart all night and day:



Well! That about does it for this trip. The snapper have been very good to us. We are tired; let's hit our comfortable bunks and dream about our next trip to the fabulous Florida snapper banks. Take us home Captain John; home to beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. 
Now that was one quick night. Let's collect our fish and check out the jack pot winners.
Captain Shawn (L), Mr. Richard Sipple, and our Captain, Captain Garett Hubbard:

Mr. Alan Mann (middle) took first place honors with a 8.6 pound mangrove snapper. Mr. John Martin (L) took second place money with a 7.3 pound beauty. Captain Garett (R) is all smiles as he hands out the cash:

Why do we think so much of, 'Our Florida in December?' It's really very simple:


December in Florida is a great month for both fishing and hunting. I shot this beauty on the morning of December 9. Be sure check out my report on how I managed to harvest big boy. That's me (in the cart) and my prized 45-70:
(Hunting Forum...'When hog play hard to get')

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice surf and turf.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so very much. We in Florida are blessed!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

As usual, great report. I feel like I was on the boat!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Keep the reports coming. Thanks for taking the time to upload all the pics. Its makes for an enjoyable read.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. You are the reason I do what I do!

I try my best to make fellow anglers feel like they are on the boat with me; I wish they were.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job and report Mr. Bob. I always enjoy your detailed reports.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Honor*

:thumbup: Thank you so very much. It's always an honor to share in our great sport with the sportsmen/women of North Florida.


----------

